# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Një krijesë e çuditshme është gjetur në Rusi

## kleos

Një krijesë e çuditshme është gjetur ne bregdetin e Sakhalin nga disa ushtarë rusë . Banorët lokalë nuk kanë qenë në gjendje ta identifikonin kafshën misterioze. Në bazë të kockave , dhëmbëve dhe skeletit të krijeses nuk mund ta identifikojmë as me një peshk dhe as me një krokodil ose alligator . Ka të dhëna se kjo krijesë u mor nga Shërbimet Speciale Ruse për studime të mëtejshme . Jemi me fat që ata të cilët hasën të parët në këtë krijesë mundën ti bënin disa fotografi para se ajo të merrej .









http://englishrussia.com/

----------


## kleos

Foto të tjera

----------


## artful dodger

Dragua...?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

O kleos te te bej nje pyetje.Mos di gje kur eshte gjetur.Apo eshte gjetur keto dite dhe kush e di sa dote ka aty ajo.
Nga pamja nuk besoj se mund te jete nje dragua
Mund ti krahasoni.Mgjs mund te jete ca nuk ben vaki....

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mund edhe te jete ndonje krimb i madh.

----------


## kleos

> O kleos te te bej nje pyetje.Mos di gje kur eshte gjetur.Apo eshte gjetur keto dite dhe kush e di sa dote ka aty ajo.
> Nga pamja nuk besoj se mund te jete nje dragua
> Mund ti krahasoni.Mgjs mund te jete ca nuk ben vaki....


Më duket se është gjetur në 2006 , informacionin e mora nga një 'site' tjetër dhe nuk i kushtova shumë rëndësi datës të them të drejtën .

----------


## morrison

> Mund edhe te jete ndonje krimb i madh.


Krimb me kocka ee...

----------


## Darius

Eshte hera e trete qe nga Rusia vjen lajmi per gjetje te nje specie te panjohur ose te paidentifikuar. Kjo qe eshte postuar ketu i perket shtatorit te 2006 dhe ende nuk eshte identifikuar ose me sakte nuk ka lajme te tjera pasi mbetjet e trupit te kafshes u moren nga ushtaraket dhe nuk dihet me gje se ku ndodhet. Mbas disa kerkimeve qe bera neper disa website qe merren me kriptozologjine pashe se jane ngritur disa hipoteza. E para: Duke qene se Sakhalin ndodhet ne ekstremin juglindor te Rusise afer brigjeve Japoneze ka mundesi qe krijesa te jete i te njejtes familje me ate te nje peshkaqeni prehistorik qe u zbulua i gjalle ne brigjet e Japonise pak me shume se nje vit me pare. Ky lajm eshte dhene me detaje dhe ketu ne forumin tone: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=198



Pra dy krijesat kane ngjashmeri dhe mund ti perkasin te njejtes familje.

Hipoteza tjeter eshte qe kafsha e gjetur mund te jete nje lloj balene e quajtur Killer Whale ose e nje tjeter me dhembe me te medhenj se zakonisht qe quhet Toothed Whale.



Ndersa vetem disa jave me pare ne Chelyabinsk, Russi eshte gjetur nje tjeter krijese qe mendohej e zhdukur 300 milion vjete me pare. Kjo krijese per nga mosha ja kalon dhe trilobiteve primordiale qe krijuan jeten ne detrat dhe oqeanet e tokes. Me pak fjale thellesite e ujrave ne toke mbartin mistere shume te medha dhe krijesa ende te panjohura nga shkenca. Shume prej tyre mendohet te jene zhdukur miliona vjet me pare dhe kuptohet mire habia e shkenctareve kur i gjejne te gjalla ose sapo te ngordhura neper brigje te humbura ne zona te ndryshme te Tokes.

----------


## olsetto

Kjo krijese mund t'i ngjaje perbindeshit te Lohnessit.Eshte mjaft misterioze!

----------


## Darius

Kjo krijese ska as ngjashmerine me te vogel me krijesen e Lochnes. Nga te gjitha deshmite ajo qe mund te ekzistoje ne liqenin skocez eshte ndonje lloj i mbijetuar PLESIOSAURUS. Shume larg nga qenie qe shihet ne ate foto. Ja nje ilustrim

----------


## Sirius

Kot nuk thon çkas ka n'deti...

Nje permbledhje fotosh.




Per me shum sheno paranormal ne youyube.

----------


## ^AngeL^

yyyyyyyyy sqa e shpifur qenka, sme ka rene te shof ndonje krijese te atille me para.

----------


## Darius

> Kot nuk thon çkas ka n'deti...
> 
> Nje permbledhje fotosh.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR-NJ9NWQHw
> 
> Per me shum sheno paranormal ne youyube.


Ne kete permbledhjen qe ke vene dy foto nuk jane reale ose me sakte nuk i pergjigjen realitetit. Fotoja e pare i perket autopsise se pretenduar te qenies se gjetur ne diskun e rrezuar ne Roswell. Kjo autopsi eshte falso, dmth nuk eshte ajo realja. Eshte bere nga vete Ray Santilli dhe Gary Shoefield,personat te cilet promovuan Autopsine e Alienit si te vertete ne nje kohe qe eshte thjesht nje kukull e realizuar me mjeshtri nga John Humphreys, nje skulptor dhe artist i talentuar. Kete e ka pranuar vete Santilli dhe Shoefield ne 4 Prill 2006. Arsyea pse eshte bere ky falsifikim eshte sepse filmimi origjinal i blere nga kameramani i ushtrise i pranishem ne rrezimin e diskut Jack Barnet duke qene shume i vjeter dhe jo i ruajtur mire, u prish gjate ekspozimit. Si rezultat Santilli dhe Shoefield u detyruan te sajonin filmimin pasi kishin deklaruar me pare gjithe botes per materialin sekret qe kishin siguruar.

Ndersa fotoja tjeter (shikojeni me poshte) i perket filmit pa ze Nosferatu te realizuar ne vitin 1922.

Nuk e di pse ne kete permbledhje fotosh jane perfshire dhe keto te dyja qe ja ulin vleren te tjerave. Them ja ulin vleren pasi pjesa qe mbetet me aq sa kam une dijeni eshte e pakontestueshme.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Hiqe dhe ate pjesen e Bigfoot-it se eshte mashtrim 24 karatsh. Eshte dhene emison diku tek Discovery Channel ose National Geographic per personazhet qe kishin prere baste me njeri tjetrin per te bere kete loje. Pas rreth 30 vjetesh u be publike nga vete personi qe ishte thjesht nje i maskuar tere lesh

----------


## sam1r

> Hiqe dhe ate pjesen e Bigfoot-it se eshte mashtrim 24 karatsh. Eshte dhene emison diku tek Discovery Channel ose National Geographic per personazhet qe kishin prere baste me njeri tjetrin per te bere kete loje. Pas rreth 30 vjetesh u be publike nga vete personi qe ishte thjesht nje i maskuar tere lesh


Po puna e Yetit, te Himalajeve??

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Po puna e Yetit, te Himalajeve??


Eshte nje cik veshtire te besosh raste te tjera kur njeri del fallco. Jane nje sere fenomenesh paranormale qe nuk mund ti besoj dot. Dy prej tyre jane Bigfoot dhe monstra e atij liqenit Lock ness. Ka dhe disa te tjera por s'po i permend. Gjithsesi Bigfoot eshte HOAX.

----------


## Kaos

uee kush e di se ceshte !!!

----------


## sam1r

> Eshte nje cik veshtire te besosh raste te tjera kur njeri del fallco. Jane nje sere fenomenesh paranormale qe nuk mund ti besoj dot. Dy prej tyre jane Bigfoot dhe monstra e atij liqenit Lock ness. Ka dhe disa te tjera por s'po i permend. Gjithsesi Bigfoot eshte HOAX.


Per bigfoot pajtohem qe eshte nje Great-Hoax, ama puna e Yetit eshte diqka tjeter! Nese nuk gabohem, historia e yetit eshte shume e vjeter, mendoj me e vjeter se ajo e bigfoot, dhe gjithashtu rrjedh nga nje vend krejt tjeter...
Kjo me ben te dyshoj ne vertetesin e Yetit, ndersa Bigfoot mund te jete nje lloj imitimi nga njerezit i Yetit...

----------


## Darius

> Eshte nje cik veshtire te besosh raste te tjera kur njeri del fallco. Jane nje sere fenomenesh paranormale qe nuk mund ti besoj dot. Dy prej tyre jane Bigfoot dhe monstra e atij liqenit Lock ness. Ka dhe disa te tjera por s'po i permend. Gjithsesi Bigfoot eshte HOAX.


Ngaterron filmimet. Rasti i bastit nuk ka lidhje me filmimin e atij Bigfoot dhe emisionin qe flet e kam pare dhe une ku u munduan te ndertonin te njejten gje, me nje veshje si lekure ariu dhe nje njeri qe ecte gjysem i kerrusur por asnjehere nuk kane qene ne gjendje te riprodhonin te njejten gje. Pastaj nuk eshte ky i vetmi rast po ka mbi 45 mije raportime per Bigfoot, Sasquatch, Alma (per te cilen nuk ka asnje dyshim pasi eshte vertetuar nga lekura ne Rusi) dhe Yeti neper bote.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Mua me habit perhere e njejta pyetje qe i bej vetes. "Si ka mundesi qe me kaq shume fenomene paranormale qe pretendohen, nuk u vertetua ne menyre definitive qofte edhe nje i vetem per nje here te vetme"?!

----------

